# The death of a bike



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Made in 2000, we bought this bike for my wife in about 2005. My 17 year old daughter took ownership last year.

It was proper Japanese engineering, built to last forever.

Last night the biggest scum on earth stole it and did this to it:










Needless to say we're gutted.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Sickens me :evil:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sad times we live in :evil:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope the law catches the person, but let you have the first ten minutes of the interview with them. :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As you say scum just a pity when they catch them that don't get what they should :evil:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> Made in 2000, we bought this bike for my wife in about 2005. My 17 year old daughter took ownership last year.
> 
> It was proper Japanese engineering, built to last forever.
> 
> ...


Words fail me buddy.

* I* hope is one day they take a bike and get a bit of karma payback if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

very sad   bastards


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh fook puggers, the basts m8!!!! lighter fluid over the gonads with some tissue and burns well.....they will tell you everything bud. :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks folks. I don't hold out hope the fuckers will ever get caught or punished.

Here's what it looked like a few weeks back. Not my sort of bike, but a solid reliable runner in use as my daughter's main form of transport.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Pugwash69 said:


> Thanks folks. I don't hold out hope the fuckers will ever get caught or punished.
> 
> Here's what it looked like a few weeks back. Not my sort of bike, but a solid reliable runner in use as my daughter's main form of transport.


geeez :? ,,,,,, if it was insured then the ars*hol* has done you a favour !!,, ( silver linings et all  )


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's not my thing either, but bear in mind this was a japanese-built bike from 2000 that was made to last. It even sounded like a bigger bike, not a gnat's fart like so many 125s. I rode it once back from the garage. It struggled to 65mph with me on it but was rock solid around corners.

We're still waiting for the insurers to pull their finger out...


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

damn thieves


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The insurers are the final thieves. The cheque is now in the bank, but £400 less than I insured the bike for.


----------



## 225jay (Aug 11, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> oh fook puggers, the basts m8!!!! lighter fluid over the gonads with some tissue and burns well.....they will tell you everything bud. :roll:


I like your way of thinking mate , hopefully the next one they nick will do that to them
j


----------



## Chewi (Mar 7, 2013)

what goes around comes around, always will, always has 8) 8)

when they eventually grow up and maybe get their own posessions, the next little fuck will come and nick their stuff, then they will know how it feels!!!!

we've got it rife up here at the minute, cars, bikes, homes, etc just fashion taking a turn again im afraid and these sort of thefts are coming back into fashion :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## capnjapseye (Jul 28, 2013)

Tossers :twisted:


----------

